# boat Cranked Right Up!



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Finally able to get to the boat on Friday. After 3 months, she cranked right up and ran great. Took her out for a little spin in the bay. Little Chilly but always a great time on the boat. 2005 Yamaha 150 2-Stroke. I've got a couple deer and a pig this season - time to move onto another hobby - boating and fishing. Wish everyone a safe and fun boating/fishing season.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the safe boating, you too. Looks fun, my boat is still in the basement with Christmas decos inside. Been cold here in Birmingham !


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

Hope mine does the same!


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

kept my old girl running all winter BRRRRrrr


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE START ME UP.

Yea , My boat cranked rite up also after sitting for several months. Once it got some fuel it started rite up. I have a 224cu. 4cyl. by Mercruiser. The gas is 18months old in the tank that I ran the boat on(non-ethanol).

However, the shift cable that goes to the outdrive is froze up from rust(inside cable) . The current one has been on my boat for about 8yrs. Gonna have to change the cable before going anywhere. No problem, it will take about 2-3hrs. to change the cable. 

"GET"EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------

